# LT and up headlights



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Guess no one wants to help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

JAGCruze2017 said:


> Guess no one wants to help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude it's only been one day. In sure someone who knows will come in when they get a chance


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> Dude it's only been one day. In sure someone who knows will come in when they get a chance


I have asked this a few times in a few different topics. It never gets answered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

JAGCruze2017 said:


> I have asked this a few times in a few different topics. It never gets answered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't pay any attention to him, a Forum troll & agitator. Feel free to post your questions in the proper area(s). I hope you find the answers you seek!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You have to take the connector off your original headlights, and install it on the new projector ones. They won't plug in otherwise. You leave the wiring in the same locations.

Simple. Er'body calm down now.


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> You have to take the connector off your original headlights, and install it on the new projector ones. They won't plug in otherwise. You leave the wiring in the same locations.
> 
> Simple. Er'body calm down now.


They plugged right into my car with the harness on the headlights. The LED isn’t my DRL though. Is there a way to swap the low beam to LED as the DRL on the LS?

They are the DT Moto version so they are plug and play.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Okay, you didn't mention they were plug and play. You'll need wiring mods then to make LEDs run as drls. Is the LED strip the parking light?


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes it is. What will I need to do? I am good with changing how the wiring is if I need to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Your low beams are drl right now correct?


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Yes they are.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I'll post the schematics for both setups. You'll need to disconnect the rear park lamp voltage feed from the car side of harness, and feed DRL power from the low beams, and the park light power both to the LED power feed terminal. You'll need some diodes or some other switching controls to keep the low beam power from feeding the park lights and vice versa.


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Okay thank you very much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Here you go.


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks Maven.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Don't pay any attention to him, a Forum troll & agitator. Feel free to post your questions in the proper area(s). I hope you find the answers you seek!


Ha! Eddy calling me the forum troll. That's solid gold right there 🤣🤣


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Don't pay any attention to him, a Forum troll & agitator. Feel free to post your questions in the proper area(s). I hope you find the answers you seek!


This is rich coming from the guy that has "this forum blows chunks" in his signature. Just do us all a favor and GTFO already


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> This is rich coming from the guy that has "this forum blows chunks" in his signature. Just do us all a favor and GTFO already


Will.....he calls you a troll so you go around posting after he does antagonizing him?......isn't that trolling? You should either rise above the level of things you don't want to be accused of....or embrace it and go H.A.M.

LMFAO


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Will.....he calls you a troll so you go around posting after he does antagonizing him?......isn't that trolling? You should either rise above the level of things you don't want to be accused of....or embrace it and go H.A.M.
> 
> LMFAO


He's been stalking and ****, sending me PM's and whatnot being a douche. He blocked me though so IDGAF, don't have to see his dumbass anymore. Feel sorry for everyone else that still has to deal with him though 🤣


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

WillL84 said:


> He's been stalking and ****, sending me PM's and whatnot being a douche. He blocked me though so IDGAF, don't have to see his dumbass anymore. Feel sorry for everyone else that still has to deal with him though 🤣


I've never sent you a PM. I have no secret ability to 'Block' you so you can't read my comments, only you can do so? Your inference that I called you a murderer is libelous and slander & has been reported as I plan on pursing this matter to the fullest extent of the law


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I've never sent you a PM, I really don't care for you, I have no idea what you are talking about, and have nothing further to say. Your inference that I called you a murderer is libelous and slander and I plan on pursing this matter to the fullest extent of the law, I'll own that house yet.🏡


I've got the message saved, have fun with that 🤣🖕🖕

I'm surprised you don't leave your house wearing a tin foil suit 🙄


----------

